# S-W-D. What is everyone working on?



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Under dyeing, I am working on the Linus shawl with beautiful yarn from out own Desiree. So soft and I love how the colors run together.

Under spinning, I am working on a ply of this spin. Not sure if it is exactly what I was hoping for but I think I will like it.

Under weaving....well....still haven't started yet. 

What's everyone working on?


----------



## JanetLove2Knit (Sep 18, 2013)

I am working on a poncho, ignoring an in-progress, cabled sweater project, and almost finished with baby washcloths.


----------



## marciawm (Jun 2, 2015)

I'm working on a Hitchhiker with eyelets in Pendenza, a beautiful cotton variegated yarn


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

I am working on a gradient spin. Just needs plying. I also dyed this yarn for a sweater. It is a DK weight and I am knitting After the Rain. It is for my niece


----------



## Tutleymutley (Mar 13, 2017)

desireeross said:


> I am working on a gradient spin. Just needs plying. I also dyed this yarn for a sweater. It is a DK weight and I am knitting After the Rain. It is for my niece


Stunning.


----------



## Tutleymutley (Mar 13, 2017)

marciawm said:


> I'm working on a Hitchhiker with eyelets in Pendenza, a beautiful cotton variegated yarn


I'll bet that's wonderfully drapy. Love the colours too.


----------



## Tutleymutley (Mar 13, 2017)

Cdambro said:


> Under dyeing, I am working on the Linus shawl with beautiful yarn from out own Desiree. So soft and I love how the colors run together.
> 
> Under spinning, I am working on a ply of this spin. Not sure if it is exactly what I was hoping for but I think I will like it.
> 
> ...


Your pup looks snuggly under those beautiful garter stitch colours.
I like the handspun too- very tweedy.


----------



## Tutleymutley (Mar 13, 2017)

I'm spinning ragdoll cat fluff for a client - 65g complete, just over 100g still to go. (That's the catfluff in the picture).

Nothing to do with spinning, weaving or dyeing - but I'm also knitting a hooded lace cardigan in drops alpaca 4ply - half a sleeve and a hood still to do. I started this project over 9yrs ago and dug it out of the 'hibernating' box to finally get a round 'tuit' - as one does. Took me a while to work out where I was, but I'm in the swing of it now. Will feel very good to finish it.


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

Beautiful skein, it's got to be incredibly soft and warm. Are you hand carding it?


----------



## Tutleymutley (Mar 13, 2017)

Thanks! Yes it is soft and warm and yes- the fur can get matted very quickly so I fluff it up with hand carders into rolags before spinning.

I've spun her cat before - into finer, fingering weight yarn - and it gets very, very fluffy when knitted - just like angora rabbit fur.


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

Cdambro - your skein is gorgeous/


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Alpaca Farmer said:


> Cdambro - your skein is gorgeous/


Thanks. Now to ply.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Tutleymutley said:


> I'm spinning ragdoll cat fluff for a client - 65g complete, just over 100g still to go. (That's the catfluff in the picture).
> 
> Nothing to do with spinning, weaving or dyeing - but I'm also knitting a hooded lace cardigan in drops alpaca 4ply - half a sleeve and a hood still to do. I started this project over 9yrs ago and dug it out of the 'hibernating' box to finally get a round 'tuit' - as one does. Took me a while to work out where I was, but I'm in the swing of it now. Will feel very good to finish it.


That is just gorgeous. Looks so soft. Does your client have specific plans for it?

Always nice to get a project finished.....you are almost done.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Tutleymutley said:


> Your pup looks snuggly under those beautiful garter stitch colours.
> I like the handspun too- very tweedy.


Thank you. Yes....the furgirl loves to be on my lap under whatever I am working on.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

desireeross said:


> I am working on a gradient spin. Just needs plying. I also dyed this yarn for a sweater. It is a DK weight and I am knitting After the Rain. It is for my niece


Just beautiful....great colors.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Just making cookies. lol Have been for three days now. At least 8 kinds a day doubled. Yup lots of them I give as gifts. I start spinning the Peace roving some time ago but still need to do more.


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

I knit this hat and am now making matching mittens. Looking forward to returning to my wheel and dye pot after the holiday!


----------



## mjo (Jul 21, 2012)

I am spinning up fiber from an advent calendar every day. Plus I corespun some led lights strings.
And in the knitting department this sweater is growing daily.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

I need to pin weave a scarf for a show coming up in June. Best to get started right away. Never know what might happen to get me side tracked.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Goodshepfarm said:


> I knit this hat and am now making matching mittens. Looking forward to returning to my wheel and dye pot after the holiday!


Really nice hat....I love the cables.


----------



## a fool for fiber (Nov 18, 2014)

I've been blending, spinning and knitting 8 pairs of hats and mittens for family. No pictures taken yet.


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

Spinning a very nice Jacob fleece for a customer who is going to have it woven (not by me).She wants it spun fine, so it will take a wee while. Quite a dark tweedy look. No pics - light is rubbish just now!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

spinninggill said:


> Spinning a very nice Jacob fleece for a customer who is going to have it woven (not by me).She wants it spun fine, so it will take a wee while. Quite a dark tweedy look. No pics - light is rubbish just now!


How does Jacob spin? How did you prepare it? I have some Jacob fleece but haven't done anything with it yet other than wash it. It is very dirty with VM. Keep putting it off.


----------

